# How to socialize your hedgehog



## willycavs10 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone!

i will be getting my first hedgehog in a month or so and i was wondering what all i need to do, while its young, to get him/her very social and loving (at least to me)! what kind of activities, times, toys, words, etc. should i use? how should i begin to make them more comfortable with me and my smell and sound? can i eventually make him/her come running to me in event of trouble or stay on my lap or stomach while i watch tv at night or play on the floor? can someone give me some pointers or, better yet, could someone make a video describing and showing me the basics?? thanks so much! i cant wait to get my hedgehog!!!

-Willycavs10


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You could maybe put one of your t-shirts in its cage and let it get used to your scent. Also, you can calmy talk to it with your hand in the cage and say like "its okay, your safe," or something to that effect. 
That's all I got right now. Someone will chime in soon for more detailed stuff.


----------



## willycavs10 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok, i like the shirt idea and the calm talk too, ill have to try that. anyone else?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Here ya go:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/socialize.shtml

http://hedgehogcentral.com/handling.shtml

http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... e=Handling

http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... py+Hedgies

http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... e=Quilling

People so often forget this site has more than just forums. There are lots of "how to" sections so read up


----------



## j0i (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, I'd mostly say it's just constant handling. I've had Zissou for almost a month and I feel everyday gets a tiny bit better. I did the T shirt trick but he still freaked me out for a few days at first. If hes hostile pick him up in a towel this didn't just get him used to me, It got me used to him.
You have to have patience. Just tonight was a big breakthrough. He actually didn't run around trying to find a place to hide. He just stuck his face into my hip and slept. Even when I got up he didnt run away he just curled his face to the side and went back to sleep! Its the little things that hit you the hardest


----------



## willycavs10 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, im reading those links right now


----------

